# Lite tra Pierluigi Diaco e Vira Carbone sull'uso dei cellulari



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2019)

Nella puntata dell'11 luglio del programma pomeridiano "Io e Te" condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*, su Rai 1, si è parlato sull'uso eccessivo dei *cellulari e smartphone*. Durante il talk, però, all'ospite in studio *Vira Carbone* le è squillato il cellulare. Un episodio che ha scatenato l'ira del giornalista che ha dichiarato: "_Trovo molto maleducato entrare in casa, in uno studio televisivo… e quando si parla e discute con il cellulare acceso. Lo trovo maleducatissimo… vi chiedo di spegnere il telefono_".

Dopodichè, Patrizia Rossetti ha detto di aver portato il cellulare per volersi fare un selfie con Diaco, che ha risposto: "_Per me abbracciarci e stringersi la mano è più importante che farci una foto. Sono contro la dittatura del cellulare, la trovo volgarissima_".

Video al secondo post


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2019)




----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella puntata del programma pomeridiano "Io e Te" condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*, su Rai 1, si è parlato sull'uso eccessivo dei *cellulari e smartphone*. Durante il talk, però, all'ospite in studio *Vira Carbone* le è squillato il cellulare. Un episodio che ha scatenato l'ira del giornalista che ha dichiarato: "_Trovo molto maleducato entrare in casa, in uno studio televisivo… e quando si parla e discute con il cellulare acceso. Lo trovo maleducatissimo… vi chiedo di spegnere il telefono_".
> 
> Dopodichè, Patrizia Rossetti ha detto di aver portato il cellulare per volersi fare un selfie con Diaco, che ha risposto: "_Per me abbracciarci e stringersi la mano è più importante che farci una foto. Sono contro la dittatura del cellulare, la trovo volgarissima_".



Telefonata non premeditata quotata a +infinito, dai.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2019)

Aggiunto il link del video al primo post.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella puntata dell'11 luglio del programma pomeridiano "Io e Te" condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*, su Rai 1, si è parlato sull'uso eccessivo dei *cellulari e smartphone*. Durante il talk, però, all'ospite in studio *Vira Carbone* le è squillato il cellulare. Un episodio che ha scatenato l'ira del giornalista che ha dichiarato: "_Trovo molto maleducato entrare in casa, in uno studio televisivo… e quando si parla e discute con il cellulare acceso. Lo trovo maleducatissimo… vi chiedo di spegnere il telefono_".
> 
> Dopodichè, Patrizia Rossetti ha detto di aver portato il cellulare per volersi fare un selfie con Diaco, che ha risposto: "_Per me abbracciarci e stringersi la mano è più importante che farci una foto. Sono contro la dittatura del cellulare, la trovo volgarissima_".
> 
> ...



al di la dello squillo in diretta, è inutile fare la guerra alla tecnologia, è come mettersi li ad asciugare gli scogli.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella puntata del programma pomeridiano "Io e Te" condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*, su Rai 1, si è parlato sull'uso eccessivo dei *cellulari e smartphone*. Durante il talk, però, all'ospite in studio *Vira Carbone* le è squillato il cellulare. Un episodio che ha scatenato l'ira del giornalista che ha dichiarato: "_Trovo molto maleducato entrare in casa, in uno studio televisivo… e quando si parla e discute con il cellulare acceso. Lo trovo maleducatissimo… vi chiedo di spegnere il telefono_".
> 
> Dopodichè, Patrizia Rossetti ha detto di aver portato il cellulare per volersi fare un selfie con Diaco, che ha risposto: "_Per me abbracciarci e stringersi la mano è più importante che farci una foto. Sono contro la dittatura del cellulare, la trovo volgarissima_".


Un plauso a Diaco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Telefonata non premeditata quotata a +infinito, dai.



Si ma infatti ancora c'è chi crede alle scenette in tv...suvvia..


----------

